# When to cut clover?



## QUIST (Oct 1, 2009)

If you are going to manage clover (Dutch White) just for honey production; 
How tall should you let it get?
How tall you should you cut it too?
How many times a year do you think you should cut?


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't cut mine at all unless the weeds are growing up through it. Here it quits blooming on its own over one hundred degrees but where you're at it might just bloom all summer. Any time you do cut it it will spring back up and bloom again.


----------



## QUIST (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone once told me the clover flower only creates nectar right after it blooms. But I have seen the bees here working for weeks now after bloom.


----------

